# Tybee Island



## ah10483 (May 20, 2009)

Hopefully some of you guys can help me out. I've never fished in the ocean from either boat or pier for that matter, but the wife and i are going to tybee island this weekend, and I want to try it out. I do more largemouth bass fishing and to my understanding, that wont help me at all. haha If you guys could help me out, id be greatly appreciated. I have no idea even where to go to catch fish. Should i fish off of a pier, or inlet, or what. Are there public inlets down there? What do i need to fish with and what do i need to fish for? I have some older abu garcia bait casting reels with 7 ft flippin sticks im taking with me, hopefully this will be good enough. Again, any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks!! :fishing:


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

That gear will do just fine. The Tybee Pier is giving up some nice Pompano ,Whiting and Reds.:fishing:


----------



## ah10483 (May 20, 2009)

*bait*

What do i need to fish with? shrimp, mud minnows??


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Fresh Shrimp.


----------



## ah10483 (May 20, 2009)

i keep hearing about the jetties on the north end of the island...is that a pretty good spot?


----------



## indie (Feb 23, 2009)

hey ah10483, im also new, new to fishing pretty much altogether and i will be at tybee this weekend trying it out as well, comming from Columbia SC. I'll probably be out there on sunday.


----------



## ah10483 (May 20, 2009)

I want to catch somthing BIG!! Dont matter what it is


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm new here also. I live in Charlotte, NC and have the slightest idea where Tybee is. Can someone educate me on this.:redface:


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Come to Savannah Ga., it's at the coast


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

The end of the pier at Tybee also provides some fun fishing at night. That's all I can say, really...that, and bring some steel leaders.


----------



## firefighter5765 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Ready for some fishing*

I think I will have to give the pier a try Monday or Tuesday after work.


----------

